# Tsuruoka Karate-Ka on the forum!



## KCKTsuruoka (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello all,

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Brad Courtney and I am the assistant instructor for the Turner Recreation Karate program in Kansas City, KS.

Our style is Tsuruoka Karate-Do which I have been training in now for 5 years. I trained with Fumio Demura Sensei's Shito-Ryu group (1st Itosu-Kai then Genbu-Kai) from 1987 through 2002.

I was wondering if here were any other Tsuruoka Karate-Ka or Genbu-Kai Karate-Ka on the forum?

If any of you are ever in Kansas City, feel free to come by the Turner Recreation Center dojo. We are there Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday evenings and most Saturdays.

Arigato Gozai Mashita.

Brad Courtney


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome, and Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Kon'nichi-wa and Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Brad...


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I'm TKD myself. Tou'll find folks on here who share your passion for MA, if not your particular style.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## airdawg (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome. I have not met anyone in your discipline before. What do you focus on?


----------



## KCKTsuruoka (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello,

Masami Tsuruoka is who we call O-Sensei (the founder of our style). There is a lot of information about him if you type his name in Yahoo.

I suggest the Wikipedia site for a really good bio on Tsuruoka Sensei. He started in Chito-Ryu and has added quite a bit of Shotokan and various other traditional Japanese style to Tsuruoka Karate-Do.

You can also go to Yahoo and type in "Tsuruoka Karate" to get many pages worth of sites. The Milton Tsuruoka site has a lot of video and other information.

Have a great day!
Brad


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

